# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  *19-07-2011: Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool v1.59 released*

## mohamed73

*19-07-2011: CDMA-Tool v1.59 released*
.Samsung-SCH-B399 flashing supported
.Samsung-SCH-B209 flashing supported
.Samsung-SCH-B309 flashing supported
.Samsung-SCH-B319 flashing supported
.Samsung-SCH-B619 flashing supported
.Samsung-SCH-B339FM flashing supported
.ZTE-AC8720 (modem) model supported
.ZTE-C332-Ping "repair blink" operation improved
.ZTE-C332-Indo "repair blink" operation improved
.ZTE-C335-Indo "repair blink" operation improved
.ZTE-C366-Indo "repair blink" operation improved
.ZTE-C336 "repair blink" operation improved
.ZTE-C339 "repair blink" operation improved
.ZTE-C3xx-TATA "repair blink" operation improved
.ZTE-S1602 operations improved, new algo (device protection removal) released  
Please, always use latest software for best results.   *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Br.,
Ram
Back to Work

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## tifaa

بارك الله فيك اخي  بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

